# I can look after your little ones for you!



## Teamwoolf (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello. 

I don't know if this is exactly the right place to put this, but I'm a small animal sitter based in London, and I do a pickup/drop off service, too. 

I'd love to actually have loads of small pets myself, but looking after them does the trick for me, and hopefully helps people out, too! 

I'm competent and experienced, and I don't mind looking after ailing or post operative pets, too. I seem to get a lot of ratties who have just had surgery, lately! 

Drop me a line if you need your little one looked after, and we'll see what can be worked out.


----------

